# message displayed"audio recording device cannot be found" what should i Do



## rudy29 (Oct 12, 2009)

It seems i can't use my microphone for some reaosn,
i mean it looks like its working , when i plug it in, it can hear myself on the speakers when i talk into it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: message displayed"audio recording device cannot be found" what should i Do*

Try reinstalling your sound card/audio chip drivers.


----------



## rudy29 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: message displayed"audio recording device cannot be found" what should i Do*



Dogg said:


> Try reinstalling your sound card/audio chip drivers.


yeah I try doing that
but I ended up with no sound on my system and had to run a system restore to get it back


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: message displayed"audio recording device cannot be found" what should i Do*

There is either a hardware problem with the soundcard and it really can't "be found" or the registry/drivers are corrupt.

I would start by uninstalling any soundcard software/drivers listed in Add and Remove Programs, reboot, then reinstall the latest version of the drivers/software.

You haven't provided any hardware information, so there isn't much more that I can do.


----------



## rudy29 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: message displayed"audio recording device cannot be found" what should i Do*



Dogg said:


> There is either a hardware problem with the soundcard and it really can't "be found" or the registry/drivers are corrupt.
> 
> I would start by uninstalling any soundcard software/drivers listed in Add and Remove Programs, reboot, then reinstall the latest version of the drivers/software.
> 
> You haven't provided any hardware information, so there isn't much more that I can do.


oh sorry about that
From what I can find, the sound device on my computer is Realtek High definition audio, I'm not really as computer savvy as i think I should be so I don't know if thats what you meant.
The company that made my computer is HP and its model number is s3300f
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3644716&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us&submit=Go%20%BB
I'm currently running on vista home premium, recently upgraded to service pack 2

I've tried updating the driver through vista, from the drivers from Realtek ,and from the drivers provided from HP
none of the them fixed my problem and in each case i had to run system restore to get back my sound.
I recently tried upgrading vista to service pack 2,thinking it may have been a bug within windows, but that in itself hasn't solved my problem.


----------



## rudy29 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: message displayed"audio recording device cannot be found" what should i Do*

oh and I see that the sound driver is under add and remove programs, I didn't think drivers appeared under there.
perhaps i couldn't upgrade my drivers because i didn't uninstall that first.
what I'm wondering though is if I uninstall the driver through add and remove programs would i be able to get it back via System Restore on the chance that it doesn't work when i reinstall it?


----------



## rudy29 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: message displayed"audio recording device cannot be found" what should i Do*

ok try uninstalling and then reinstalling the driver from the HP site
still didn't work.


----------

